# Hey from Kansas



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

my name is Deb, and i live in the country in Kansas.

as a kid, my folks raised appy's, and my brother and i rode in fun shows, little britches rodeos and the like. my area of showing was in western pleasure, barrels, pole bending, and bareback broncs. it was a fun time in my life and i hope, in the future, to get back into the fun shows. 

my husband recently purchased a 4 yr old appendix bay mare for me, for my 50th birthday. this was after 18 yrs of telling me he would never buy me a horse, so it was a big surprise. :shock: 

my mare's name is Tee Jay Hired Money (Sandy's Honest Money x Handy Bee Jay), but we just call her TJ. she is a bit of a handful right now, only green broke, but we are working a little bit everyday to increase her knowledge. she is taking right to it, very smart/quick learner.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi Deb,

Welcome to The Horse Forum! I look forward to learning more about your experience with horses and TJ. Do you have any pictures of her you can post?

Thank you and once again, welcome.

Admin


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Deb
Nice to meet you! Hope you enjoy the forum. 

Brie


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

this is TJ. the bright white spot above her right eye is medicine, not a marking. she got a booboo in the trailer, bringing her home. 

she is 16 hands and right about 1000 lbs. she was underweight when we got her and we have her on a feeding schedule, recommended by a local equine nutritionist, to up her weight some. 

thanks for the welcome.......


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

TJ is beautiful! I hope her boo boo heals soon and that the diet proves effective.


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

thank you, i think she is beautiful also!!  

the booboo is completely gone now. can't even tell it was ever there. 

since we purchased her, almost a month ago, she has added about 66 lbs. so i think she is coming along nicely in the weight department.

i will be posting in the training list for a little assistance with her....


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2006)

Lovely horse! Glad to hear her little bump healed


----------

